# New MES 140b smoker,  got a few questions



## donaltman3 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey all.   My old MES 30 first gen smoker has seen better days, although it still cooks fine.  My wife wanted to get me something for Christmas, so I asked for a 40 instead of the 30 that I had.  (I like to do summer sausage, and it was hard doing 8-10 of them in the 30.)    My 30 had a window (which is useless IMHO) and also a probe that never was accurate and eventually stopped working altogether.  Master built did send me a new remote becuase the other one stopped syncing, but the new one didn’t sync to it either. So I just gave up on that feature.  Fast forward to this new one. I was hoping it would have a probe but it doesn’t. I know I need a digital two wire probe. Can someone offer me a specific one they use that has held up well?         My next Question has to do with some posts concerning a small wood chip holder. Looking at mine, it is small looking and so is the feed tube.  Someone said you can call the 800 number and get the upgraded sized one.  Is mine upgraded already, or is this the smalll size?  Does feed tube need to be changed out as well?   (see attached picture.)    Last question (for now) I noticed my vent not on the side of the smoker (like it was in my 30) and that’s great, but it is on the right top near the rear , same side as burner and feed tube.  Why did they change the side of the vent?  My model is MB 21072918.  Not sure what ”Gen” it is for looking up mods and post specific to it.      Thanks everyone.


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 1, 2019)

View attachment 384358


----------



## Tex1911 (Jan 1, 2019)

I'll let the more experienced speak about the smoker itself as I am a Newbie here as well. However, I can attest to the 2 channel probe that I have is the best for ME. Everyone has their rathers, but I use Thermoworks  Smoke. So simple, easy to see, backlights and has the "remote" that you can keep with you. It serves me well. I would say you wouldnt even need to read the instructions, its that easy. Downside of course is the limited 2 channels. But thats all I need with my small family and cooking needs. I dont need the 6 channels and I dont like having to use my phone for smoking. But thats just me.


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 1, 2019)

Wow I wasn’t expecting 80 bucks, but I am sure I could find it a little cheaper.  Looks like a quality unit.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2019)

donaltman3 said:


> Hey all.   My old MES 30 first gen smoker has seen better days, although it still cooks fine.  My wife wanted to get me something for Christmas, so I asked for a 40 instead of the 30 that I had.  (I like to do summer sausage, and it was hard doing 8-10 of them in the 30.)    My 30 had a window (which is useless IMHO) and also a probe that never was accurate and eventually stopped working altogether.
> *I don't know why they keep putting those useless Meat Probes in!!!*
> Master built did send me a new remote becuase the other one stopped syncing, but the new one didn’t sync to it either. So I just gave up on that feature.  Fast forward to this new one. I was hoping it would have a probe but it doesn’t. I know I need a digital two wire probe. Can someone offer me a specific one they use that has held up well?         My next Question has to do with some posts concerning a small wood chip holder. Looking at mine, it is small looking and so is the feed tube.  Someone said you can call the 800 number and get the upgraded sized one.
> *As far as I know the only time they had a upgrade replacement was about 6 years ago, when they sold a bunch of MES units that had an extra piece of metal between the Heating Element and the chip drawer. They gave complete new chip burners & had a video on how to swap them out (LOL--Just a couple screws). Unless there's some new replacement I don't know about.*
> ...


*We don't have a Gen number for that one or the new Hybrids, at least not yet*. *When you want to ask questions about it, just show inside & outside Pics, so we can help you with it.

Hope this helps some.

Bear*


----------



## Braz (Jan 1, 2019)

donaltman3 said:


> Wow I wasn’t expecting 80 bucks, but I am sure I could find it a little cheaper.  Looks like a quality unit.  Thanks for the suggestion.


Spend the 80 bucks on the Smoke. Over time you won't regret it.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 1, 2019)

Thermpro - TP 20, 2 hybrid probes. Very easy to set.


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 1, 2019)

Here are a few more pictures.  Notice the temp sensor on the left side and  a little higher than middle.  Also the full length uneven water pan.  Last check out the racks with the mid racks that set on top of them giving you 6 racks  but only having 4 rack slots in the cooker.   Do you expect me to have uneven cooking left to right side with this set up?  Should I do any mods from the get go?  I have a two probe digital thermometer on order.


----------



## donaltman3 (Jan 1, 2019)

For what it is worth, it is/was called adventure series mes140b from bass pro shops online. I paid $169 for it with free shipping.   It is no longer listed on their website.  When I ordered it I got an email saying it was back ordered, but it showed up about 2 weeks later the day after Christmas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2019)

donaltman3 said:


> Here are a few more pictures.  Notice the temp sensor on the left side and  a little higher than middle.  Also the full length uneven water pan.  Last check out the racks with the mid racks that set on top of them giving you 6 racks  but only having 4 rack slots in the cooker.   Do you expect me to have uneven cooking left to right side with this set up?  Should I do any mods from the get go?  I have a two probe digital thermometer on order.



Your interior is the same as mine, and mine works perfectly.
The only difference is my top vent is in the back left corner, and yours is in the back right.
Some people say theirs works OK like that, so I think you should try it out awhile, and see.
Maybe when empty, put a wireless Therm probe in each side, at the same height, and see how the sides compare at various Temps.
Then if the right is a lot hotter than the left, we can give you options for correcting that.
If it is a problem, we can get you fixed up.

Bear


----------



## donaltman3 (May 30, 2019)

Did anyone ever come up with a “name” for this style mes40?  Is it still being sold in this form or has MES changed it up in the last 6 months or so?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2019)

donaltman3 said:


> Did anyone ever come up with a “name” for this style mes40?  Is it still being sold in this form or has MES changed it up in the last 6 months or so?




I don't know what you mean by a "Name". Mine has a name on the door, but I can't even think of what it says, because I don't care. They have all kinds of goofy names that mean Zero (Elite, Sportsman, etc.).
The only thing important is the Generation, and that is only important because of the configuration of the interior & the placement of the top vent.

Bear


----------



## donaltman3 (May 31, 2019)

Bear that is what I meant...  This is what you originally told me "*We don't have a Gen number for that one or the new Hybrids, at least not yet"    *  So I was wondering if this has become a new standard style model and if it has a gen number now that I can refer to when I need to ask questions about it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 31, 2019)

donaltman3 said:


> Bear that is what I meant...  This is what you originally told me "*We don't have a Gen number for that one or the new Hybrids, at least not yet"    *  So I was wondering if this has become a new standard style model and if it has a gen number now that I can refer to when I need to ask questions about it.



OK---As far as I know nobody's given a Generation # to any of the Hybrids.
We kinda just have to explain what guts is in them & the top vent position, or show both inside & outside Pics to explain which one you have.
It seems Masterbuilt is playing a game of "Mix & Match parts".

First they made a Good Smoker, in the Gen #1.
Then they made a problem Smoker, in the Gen #2, and after fixing most of the bad parts they made the best Smoker they ever made in the Gen #2.5. 
Now they're still making & selling the Gen #1 & Gen #2, and intermingling good & bad things in their Hybrids.

If it were me, I'd can the rest & just make All Gen #2.5. Why not make everybody happy?!?!

Bear


----------



## tallbm (May 31, 2019)

donaltman3 said:


> Hey all.   My old MES 30 first gen smoker has seen better days, although it still cooks fine.  My wife wanted to get me something for Christmas, so I asked for a 40 instead of the 30 that I had.  (I like to do summer sausage, and it was hard doing 8-10 of them in the 30.)    My 30 had a window (which is useless IMHO) and also a probe that never was accurate and eventually stopped working altogether.  Master built did send me a new remote becuase the other one stopped syncing, but the new one didn’t sync to it either. So I just gave up on that feature.  Fast forward to this new one. I was hoping it would have a probe but it doesn’t. I know I need a digital two wire probe. Can someone offer me a specific one they use that has held up well?         My next Question has to do with some posts concerning a small wood chip holder. Looking at mine, it is small looking and so is the feed tube.  Someone said you can call the 800 number and get the upgraded sized one.  Is mine upgraded already, or is this the smalll size?  Does feed tube need to be changed out as well?   (see attached picture.)    Last question (for now) I noticed my vent not on the side of the smoker (like it was in my 30) and that’s great, but it is on the right top near the rear , same side as burner and feed tube.  Why did they change the side of the vent?  My model is MB 21072918.  Not sure what ”Gen” it is for looking up mods and post specific to it.      Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

I think the guys are getting you covered so far.
Buying a dual (or more probes) wireless thermometer is like the 1st thing an MES owner generally needs to get.  A minimum of 1 probe to measure the temp of the smoker at rack level of the meat, and 1 probe to measure meat Internal Temp (IT).   The masterbuilt probes are always off so you have to rely on the wireless thermometer which is fine because the alarm features are super helpful.

Second, almost every MES owner buys the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) tray and burns wood pellets in it.  The AMNPS tray can produce smoke for up to 12 hours without any babysitting!!!
I mention this because you have a lot of questions about the chips and chip loader, etc.  The AMNPS makes all of that a moot point, is more efficient, and just plain out performs the chip loading system.

Some guys put the tray in their MES on a shelf or make legs for it, others build what is called a mailbox mod, pull out the chip loading tube, and they hook the mailbox mod to the chip loading hole.  The AMNPS is put inside the mailbox mod and produces smoke that flows into the smoker while being outside the AMNPS.  Here is mine for an example:












2zflemo.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2j17cdd.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















33fbwvn.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017






Here is someone elses as an example:












image.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 5, 2017






I'm sure Bear can show you how he puts his inside his MES if you ask nicely :)

In any case, like most MES owners you would set yourself up for better success simply by buying a good dual probe (or more probes) wireless thermometer, the AMNPS, and using wood pellets to get a produce the best bbq you can imagine and have a true set and forget setup :)

I hope this info helps! :)


----------

